# MISSING B&W female DLH cat 3 y.o



## laureniriswithers (Jun 4, 2013)

on sunday 2nd june (our wedding anniversary of all days)

our beloved cat fluffy went missing...
she is an outdoor/indoor cat and even though she spends as much time outdoors as she does in, she is always in for 7pm, has never been out overnight and never strays more than a couple of gardens in any direction... most of the time she lies in the bushes or under the deck in our own garden 

she is skittish of other people and is not a greedy cat so I cant see her having a second home, 

yet ive not detected a flicker of her since 3pm on that fateful day. a neighbour says he saw her outside our house at midnight however we aren't sure if he actually saw her or another dark coloured cat with it being so dark out.


I have posted fliers in every letterbox of every house in our street and the surrounding streets, put posters in bus stops on street lights in shop windows (even offering a reward) , ive called the 5 most local vets incase a well meaning local has taken her in, we have contacted the microchip company, and walked the neighbourhood calling her 4 times a day shaking a bag of her favourite treats, taken the dog out sniffing for her, checked neighbour sheds, 

I have had her from a tiny 6 week old parasite infested kitten and as I am able to have babies of my own ive really bonded with her she is actually my baby im distraught and cant sit around doing nothing so this is my desperate plea - 


I have pictures in my albums, she was lost in the bushbury area of Wolverhampton please inbox me if by chance anyone has any information 

any ideas to find her please post


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear Fluffy is missing. Well done on getting the posters out there and doing the searches. It may be worth asking neighbours if you can have a quick look in their gardens/sheds/ garages as most people won't get on their hands and knees to look for someone else's cat - of course when it's your own you do everything you can. Also, if she's timid she may not show herself to someone else. 

One of our cats was once missing for four days and she was actually only 4 doors down in a neighbours garage. We'd walked past the garage countless times and she didn't call out until day 4. Thinking of you and sending come home vibes to Fluffy x


----------



## laureniriswithers (Jun 4, 2013)

Grace_Lily said:


> So sorry to hear Fluffy is missing. Well done on getting the posters out there and doing the searches. It may be worth asking neighbours if you can have a quick look in their gardens/sheds/ garages as most people won't get on their hands and knees to look for someone else's cat - of course when it's your own you do everything you can. Also, if she's timid she may not show herself to someone else.
> 
> One of our cats was once missing for four days and she was actually only 4 doors down in a neighbours garage. We'd walked past the garage countless times and she didn't call out until day 4. Thinking of you and sending come home vibes to Fluffy x


omg thankyou that's so sweet! we have checked the immediate neighbours and next door but one neighbours outhouses, sheds, and greenhouses, under decks ect they were more than happy to let us nosey as I thought maybe with the nice weather she had been shut away with someones lawn mower.... nobody has garages on our street so that's one less place for her to hide... also turns out someone about 8 doors down lost their cat the same day too so my husband thinks she has been stolen.... possibly... she is a very pretty cat


----------



## laureniriswithers (Jun 4, 2013)

I think its more worrying not knowing if she's dead or alive, trapped without food or water, or just living it up with another family .... ive been scouring the internet looking for other ways we can increase our chances of finding her! ive read horror stories of catnappers who steal cats for fur trade, lab testing ect, she isn't really worth any money to sell on as a pet as she isn't a purebreed, infact she was a rather tatty looking thing when we took her in, she was one of those sad little things in a glass tank at a back alley pet shop riddled with fleas and worms and I just fell in love with her instantly... like a little black pompom with eyes, I paid £50 for her and shes been my baby since
but she isn't worth anything to anyone else, I just hope If she has been catnapped the catnapper has the common sense to realise they would get more money returning her for the reward money than to sell her on!

then I read about people who catnap just to torture and kill them for fun .. this upset me so I stopped looking. I gathered I was just making myself more worked up by looking.


----------



## Jackdown1990 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, i don't know what i would do if i lost my Rex . I really hope you find it.


----------

